# Hilariously Bad Cover Songs



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

This one had me in stitches!


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)




----------



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

I believe this one tops the charts in funny cover versions:


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

starthrower said:


> This one had me in stitches!


That's the kind of thing that can happen when a band is big on pretention but thin on song-writing talent. Dick Halligan (third from the right in your pic) was a talented arranger and musician but this was pretty awful.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Room2201974 said:


> I believe this one tops the charts in funny cover versions:


Yep, Shatner is the king of covers. He has a country album out now, totally tongue in cheek, and he has the guts to sing it next month at the Grand Ole Opry.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Pat Boone singing Smoke on the Water. As one of the comments says, it's like seeing your crazy uncle trying to sing with the wedding band.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

And speaking of creepy, here's Mae West getting down.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Speaking of Blood, Sweat and Tears, here's Barbara Eden trying to get psychedelic with Spinning Wheel. My dream of Jeannie just turned into a nightmare.


----------



## Red Terror (Dec 10, 2018)




----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I've seen that Barbara Eden clip before. She's a horrible song and dance girl.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

starthrower said:


> I've seen that Barbara Eden clip before. She's a horrible song and dance girl.


It was ridiculous how these stars tried to make themselves relevant in the '60s by trying stunts like that. Peggy Lee even covered Spinning Wheel. I was going to post that, but it's not funny; it's just sad.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

That Peggy Lee tune you uploaded on the other thread is superb! I'd like to get hold of a 50s collection in stereo.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

starthrower said:


> That Peggy Lee tune you uploaded on the other thread is superb! I'd like to get hold of a 50s collection in stereo.


Yeah, I would also.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Manxfeeder said:


> Yeah, I would also.


Just For A Thrill can be found on the Capitol/Blue Note CD, The Best Of Peggy Lee - The Capitol Years.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

This one is particular: I've never liked the original Wish you were here (one of the most unimaginative, boring songs ever written by Pink Floyd).
This cover it's played so bad that it sounds as a slow, experimental, deformed, psychedelic trip a bit like extreme bands like Dead C. 
Much better than the original in my opinion.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

What I had in mind for this thread was covers by professional recording bands and artists. Not every amateur hack on YouTube, or Vegas lounge singer.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

PJ Proby murdering Bernstein!


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

DavidA said:


> PJ Proby murdering Bernstein!


Oh, shucks, I can't unhear that.


----------



## Frank Freaking Sinatra (Dec 6, 2018)




----------



## Frank Freaking Sinatra (Dec 6, 2018)

We revoked Justin's Canadian citizenship... he's now an American... No need to thank us..


----------

